# Hex Hatch



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

C'mon guys, we wanna know what's going on up there!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Fish are getting smart in my spots!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

But, are the bugs full on hatching?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My bugs are really winding down.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DLHirst said:


> C'mon guys, we wanna know what's going on up there!


A few trickles here a few trickles there, some stretches heavy some not so much. gonna be long drawn out and sporadic.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

If we ever get hot muggy weather it will be a blast hatch, but for now its a trickle


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> If we ever get hot muggy weather it will be a blast hatch, but for now its a trickle


Its been real hit and miss up here , havent had a hot
muggy night yet....


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Fished the rifle last Tuesday night it was non stop bugs from 830-1030 and fish were rising all over. Couldn't get a bite on the worm so I left. lol Anyone want to teach me the way of the fly?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I've had heavy bugs for a week and a half in my spots. Haven't heard anything I would consider reliable for the water above Parmalee. The cool down this week should help hold things for anyone fishing next weekend but I would definitely look high or low, I think the middle will be done.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, kzoo. I am encouraged by what you say. We will have to do some searching when we get up there this weekend...


----------



## jessman56 (Apr 9, 2013)

DLHirst said:


> C'mon guys, we wanna know what's going on up there!


Floated from Connors Flats to McMaster with Bassfisher91 Friday night. We would drift into clouds of hex but no fishy action. Heard one hoot as he hooked just as we passed by. But a lovely night on the water is its own reward. Thanks again Bassfisher91.


----------

